# A Few HDR Shots.



## Private Joker (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey everybody! I'm new to the forum and I thought I'd post some of my HDR work to see if I could get some feedback. Thanks!

Here's a link to all of them on Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/a_philosophotographer/sets/72157623488355517/


----------



## 7/24 (Jun 3, 2010)

#'s 2 & 3 rock!


----------



## Seekwence (Jun 3, 2010)

I like all of them. 1, 2, 3 and 6 are my favorites, with #3 winning overall. I would love to see that at full resolution...wow!


----------



## Bynx (Jun 4, 2010)

Id like to see your images larger but your settings for HDR look good. They look like HDR but in a pleasing way to me.


----------



## Mendoza (Jun 4, 2010)

They all seem well done (ditto on the small size) but #3 looks like it would be epic in a larger size.


----------



## Private Joker (Jun 4, 2010)

Aw thank you guys! I will remember to post them larger in the future. For now, here are numbers 1, 2, and 3 in larger resolutions.





They Say We Will Go Far on Flickr - Photo Sharing!





After Hours. on Flickr - Photo Sharing!





American Flats. on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

P.S. Flickr says I should be linking back to each photo's page when I post to an external website. Since I can't embed HTML, is there a better way to do this?


----------



## NateS (Jun 4, 2010)

These are great...really good editing.  Number 5 is my favorite...wouldn't mind seeing it in a larger than squinting size.


----------



## Private Joker (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay, haha, here are the rest of them. No more noob small photo posts in the future, promise.





4:30pm: Sunset on Flickr - Photo Sharing!





North. on Flickr - Photo Sharing!





Show Me Something New. on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Bynx (Jun 5, 2010)

Only problem I can see is the out of focus clumps of straw in the foreground of pic 1. Unless there is a reason for something to be out of focus then everything should be sharp and pristine.


----------



## Private Joker (Jun 6, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Only problem I can see is the out of focus clumps of straw in the foreground of pic 1. Unless there is a reason for something to be out of focus then everything should be sharp and pristine.


Okay yeah, I see what you're saying. I like using an out-of-focus object in the foreground to provide a greater sense of depth in my photographs. I just feel like it can make the distance that much more tangible. I do agree, though, it is not the greatest part of the shot.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 14, 2010)

love em!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fremen (Jun 18, 2010)

nice pix


----------



## manaheim (Jun 18, 2010)

To OP: These are really nicely done.



Bynx said:


> Only problem I can see is the out of focus clumps of straw in the foreground of pic 1. Unless there is a reason for something to be out of focus then everything should be sharp and pristine.



Are you arguing against his DOF choices?  Seems like dictating that all in the image needs to be in focus is a little limiting.


----------



## ivomitcats (Jun 19, 2010)

I love 2 and 3. Epecially 3. HDR in urban settings is always my preference. The lighting you captured with it is a great usage of HDR. 

Manaheim, do you follow Bynx around the forum just to disagree with him?


----------



## Fedaykin (Jun 19, 2010)

That is some nice HDR work right there.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 19, 2010)

ivomitcats said:


> Manaheim, do you follow Bynx around the forum just to disagree with him?



No, I happen to have almost as intense an interest in HDR as Bynx does... and I happen to disagree with him a lot, _and_ frankly I tend to think that a lot of people on TPF really bring down the subjective quality on TPF by encouraging mediocrity... Bynx is often in this category for me.  (Sorry, Bynx.  You seem like a wonderful guy.  Not intending to be personal.)

BTW, just to point out, I DO like the HDR images that this person posted.  Not all my style, exactly, but well done.


----------



## JR Davis (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, even better once you fully showed them.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 19, 2010)

Keep talking Manheim, because with every word you show yourself to be the putz you are. Intending to be personal.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 19, 2010)

manaheim said:


> To OP: These are really nicely done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I often disagree with the Man of Heim but not in this case. Sweeping statements such as yours, Bynx, are often quite wrong. In the arts, anything goes. Whether one likes it or not is another story.

That said, the OOF clump of grass in the first image does not add anything to it. Quite the opposite in fact, imho. This is a case where I would have used my gardening tools to get rid of the darn stuff. 

The other photos are quite nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Bynx (Jun 19, 2010)

My sweeping statements are often quite wrong? And how many sweeping statements are there? Ive only been a member here a short time and I only visit the HDR thread. I may have made 2 statements and both are my opinions. The first shot posted with that out of focus lump of grass in no way (in my opinion) adds anything to the otherwise really good shot. Its distracting and unsightly and completely unnecessary. Thats why I said "unless there's a reason to be out of focus". I dont mind things being out of focus as long as they are behind the subject and not in front of them. Just the way I prefer to look at things. If you dont agree thats fine. But unless you know me or understand what I said then just keep your remarks about the post at hand and not take over the OPs thread with meanderings on others peoples comments.

By the way you said "That said, the OOF clump of grass in the first image does not add anything to it. Quite the opposite in fact, imho. This is a case where I would have used my gardening tools to get rid of the darn stuff." Isnt this exactly what I said in the first place?


----------



## manaheim (Jun 19, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Keep talking Manheim, because with every word you show yourself to be the putz you are. Intending to be personal.



Well, that was mature.  :hug:: 



Bynx said:


> My sweeping statements are often quite wrong? And how many sweeping statements are there? Ive only been a member here a short time and I only visit the HDR thread. I may have made 2 statements and both are my opinions. The first shot posted with that out of focus lump of grass in no way (in my opinion) adds anything to the otherwise really good shot. Its distracting and unsightly and completely unnecessary. Thats why I said "unless there's a reason to be out of focus". I dont mind things being out of focus as long as they are behind the subject and not in front of them. Just the way I prefer to look at things. If you dont agree thats fine. But unless you know me or understand what I said then just keep your remarks about the post at hand and not take over the OPs thread with meanderings on others peoples comments.



See the real problem here is likely that you were _trying _to say that the straw is distracting (which I agree with you on, btw).  However, you instead made that over-broad statement... which is what I had an issue with.

To be honest, I didn't even see what you were talking about originally... (didn't need to- statement was overbroad)  Now that I look, however... honestly, I'd bet you money OP couldn't get it "all in focus" anyway.  It looks to be technically impossible.  Perhaps that didn't occur to you. *shrug*


----------



## Bynx (Jun 19, 2010)

Technically impossible or not its the final result that we see. So why assume I wouldnt consider it to have been impossible? Simply lifting the camera a few inches would have gotten over the straw and replaced it with beach. Not rocket science. Maybe he wanted and liked the straw. Its not my pic and I only commented on my feelings about it.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 19, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Technically impossible or not its the final result that we see. So why assume I wouldnt consider it to have been impossible? Simply lifting the camera a few inches would have gotten over the straw and replaced it with beach. Not rocket science. Maybe he wanted and liked the straw. Its not my pic and I only commented on my feelings about it.



Well him "maybe wanting it" was kinda my original point when I was saying that your comment about "everything should be in focus" was over broad, and also just my opinion.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 19, 2010)

manaheim said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Technically impossible or not its the final result that we see. So why assume I wouldnt consider it to have been impossible? Simply lifting the camera a few inches would have gotten over the straw and replaced it with beach. Not rocket science. Maybe he wanted and liked the straw. Its not my pic and I only commented on my feelings about it.
> ...



:thumbup:

Talk about selective illiterate-dom. :lmao:

Whatever I say, I will make it work... Sure. Whatever. Who cares if by lifting the camera a couple inches I get a totally different photo?

Very nice translation of what I said Mr. Bynx but it was in English and didn't need to be translated. If you could read you may have realized it wasn't an attack on you. Just a disagreement.

If you can't take a disagreement, maybe you don't belong in the art world.

My apologies to the OP for this ridiculousness.


----------

